# Help me to delete the my account



## Ajay (Aug 25, 2019)

Hi,
Somebody help me to delete my account here on this board. 

Thanks


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 25, 2019)

Ajay, you've been on PB since 2012 and we hate to see you go. This seems out of the blue. Is there anything wrong or is this just a time to move on decision? If you are determined to leave the board, a moderator or admin can close your account. We can remove your identifying info, but as policy we don't delete accounts, as it affects every thread you've participated in or started.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edward (Aug 25, 2019)

Maybe a change in User Name and Avatar to blur the back trail if the user is trying to deal with an issue?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 25, 2019)

Thanks; not our first rodeo. I left this public since Ajay chose to broadcast to the board updates and faq forum, so that folks might encourage him or if it is an issue with other members to clear the air, etc. at least before he departs. 


Edward said:


> Maybe a change in User Name and Avatar to blur the back trail if the user is trying to deal with an issue?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ajay (Aug 26, 2019)

I am really sorry for not mentioning my problem here. The issues are personal. I dont have any personal issues or misunderstandings from the fellow members in this board. I am here for almost 7 years and learned a lot from reading from this board. My understanding of reformed doctrine starts from this board and so many brothers and sisters encouraged me through thier posts. 

Presently I am going through so much of difficulties and feeling like all the doctrines, knowledge fall infront of me which questions my faith in God. This is one of the reason I want to delete my account. If the deletion of account is not possible, it is okay for me to be inactive. Sorry for troubling.




Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Praying 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 26, 2019)

Ajay, I will deactivate in about a day to give you time to change your mind and afterward you can always contact the board to reactivate. No one wants to pry, but please feel free to contact members if you need help/advice. That's partly why this online community exists.



AJAY said:


> I am really sorry for not mentioning my problem here. The issues are personal. I dont have any personal issues or misunderstandings from the fellow members in this board. I am here for almost 7 years and learned a lot from reading from this board. My understanding of reformed doctrine starts from this board and so many brothers and sisters encouraged me through thier posts.
> 
> Presently I am going through so much of difficulties and feeling like all the doctrines, knowledge fall infront of me which questions my faith in God. This is one of the reason I want to delete my account. If the deletion of account is not possible, it is okay for me to be inactive. Sorry for troubling.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Goodcheer68 (Aug 26, 2019)

AJAY said:


> Presently I am going through so much of difficulties and feeling like all the doctrines, knowledge fall infront of me which questions my faith in God. This is one of the reason I want to delete my account. If the deletion of account is not possible, it is okay for me to be inactive. Sorry for troubling.




Sorry to hear that, praying that our good Father would uphold you and give you clarity and assurance.


----------



## KMK (Aug 26, 2019)

I hope you will return soon, AJAY.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rookie (Aug 26, 2019)

Will pray for your situation. We may not know all the details, but our heavenly Father does.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------

